# gold fish



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

what size of gold fish do you all use ?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I personally use whatever I can get...........above 3 inches that is  I prefer bigger ones to the little ones though


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

My choice of goldfish size is dictated by what the bait dealers offer and how aggressive channel cats are.

I will use the smallest goldfish that the channel cats do not jump on because I basically pay for goldfish by the pound. The bigger the goldfish the larger my bait bill.










If the dealers don't have the size I want I try and get as close as I can get to optimum size.










Flathead can eat very large baits and larger baits stay livelier longer. I have resorted to very large baits when channel cats become aggressive during their spawn. I can't catch a flathead if channel cats take or kill my bait.










With all that said I can tell you that we have had equal success this year with goldfish and bluegills. We only used goldfish when water temperature killed the hooked bluegills through the night.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've them from 2 or 3 inches up to bigger than 1 pound.


----------

